# Noga mini internal burr



## PeterT (Dec 24, 2020)

I scratched my head for the longest while about how to dress internal holes ledges like this part. Especially when the slightest burr gives you false fit issues. 
The blades swivels to smaller ID when you insert, then expands when you de-burr. Quite smart. I like Noga tools. I have few of their different de-burring & mini scrapers.


----------

